# Drug Kingpin Sentenced



## LdyLunatic (Aug 18, 2006)

Quebec
16 Aug 2006

Shipment Of Hashish Destined For Montreal, Valued At $225 Million, Intercepted By Cops 

Peter Toman, the kingpin in a failed plot to import 22.5 tonnes of hashish by boat from Pakistan, was sentenced yesterday to 11 years in a federal prison.  

In accepting the sentencing recommendations of the Crown and the defence, Quebec Court Judge Martin Vauclair noted that Toman, 59, pleaded guilty to charges of conspiracy to import drugs and trafficking, and had no previous record for drug offences.  

Toman's son-in-law, Shawn Daoust, was sentenced to four years for plotting to transport the drug shipment, valued at $225 million, from the port of Halifax to the Montreal region.  

Daoust, 30, dropped out of the drug deal before RCMP agents moved in to make arrests, the judge noted.  Daoust's only previous drug convictions involved possession and cultivation of marijuana.  

The judge also prohibited Toman and Daoust to own licensed weapons for 10 years, and imposed a lifetime ban on the ownership of prohibited firearms, which include automatic weapons and certain handguns.  

Toman's son, Andrew Toman, 24, and Sidney Lallouz, 57, who also pleaded guilty to conspiracy to import drugs and trafficking, will be sentenced Sept.  25.  

The arrests followed a well-orchestrated police sting in May, when undercover RCMP agents arranged with the elder Toman to pick up the drugs off the coast of Angola and transport them to Halifax.  

Three weeks later, undercover officers delivered a tonne of the drugs to an address in St.  Jean sur Richelieu.  

The Crown confiscated the initial transport payment of $195,000 that Toman unwittingly handed over to the undercover agents.  Another $9 million had been promised on delivery of the hashish.  

The drug bust was one of the "most significant seizures" in Canada, federal Crown prosecutor Silvie Kovacevich said.  

"When Canadian authorities and police have the opportunity and means to investigate ( drug deals ), they will," she said.  

"When they are done, significant sentences will be handed out." 

The Crown is asking for a prison term of 61/2 years for Lallouz, who travelled overseas on behalf of his co-conspirators, Kovacevich said.  A two-year sentence is being sought for Andrew Toman, who played a minor role in the conspiracy, she added.  

Peter Toman's wife, Catherine, is clinical director at Heritage Home, a drug and alcohol rehabilitation centre in Huntingdon, near the U.S.  border.  

She was not charged in the drug conspiracy, and did not take part in the prosecution's case against members of her family, Kovacevich said.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 18, 2006)

How thats wild. A lot of big busts been happenin this summer I've noticed. Canada and US. but unfortunately its this kind of thing hittin the headlines. Not the Pro's of Med. MJ. Just the negatives of the "black market".


----------



## rasta (Aug 18, 2006)

there was this guy named donald steinberg ,,about 15 years ago ,,who was busted on an 848 ,,,at the time he was doing 2.3 billion dollars a year in pot sales ,,,they gave him life no parole ,,,(yes i did say billion)p,l,r


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

lets see now 11 years in canada =  he is heading fer a federal prison and they now have an option of 1/3 off for training programs within the system.  then every1 is entitled to the regular 1/3 off for good behavoir and early parole so  11 x 12 = 132 months - 88 months = 44 months jail time and 88 months probation; sometimes at a halfway house fer a few then freedom.


----------

